# MyLink Radio in 2012 Cruze Eco



## Mcrutchf (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

Is it possible to have the Chevy dealership install the new MyLink radio in the 2012 Cruze Eco?

Mine has that standard Green on black display that just shows the song title... I like the MyLink.

If anyone has any advice or has had it done... what was the price? is it worth the price? Does it allow me to bluetooth my music through the speakers? 

Thanks!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

If you did a quick search you would have found this already. Somebody is working on it inside a Camaro. No progress yet.


----------



## 395020 (Feb 24, 2020)

Mcrutchf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to have the Chevy dealership install the new MyLink radio in the 2012 Cruze Eco?
> 
> ...


Did you ever find out? Looking to do the same.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thallx5 said:


> Did you ever find out? Looking to do the same.


Yes you can, see your other post.


----------

